# best working line breeder in midwest?



## mro (Aug 22, 2011)

hi all,

i've been looking around for a working line breeder in the midwest and have just come across so many that i need some outside advice! i'm from chicago and while someone close has it's obvious advantages, i will drive a few hours.

i currently have a female from vom haus miller in spring green, wi and she is one of the best workers i've ever handled; however, she does have allergies that don't respond to any sort of treatments, so i've been looking around for another new pup. hopefully one that hasn't been linebred. 

i am going to take a look at my bodyguard gsd in marengo, il tomorrow and from talking to them/looking at their site, they seem to know what they're doing. 

any other suggestions? i'm looking for a serious working dog to participate in psa with. thank you!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Before you go to Marengo....contact Melinda from Gildafk9.
She has some very nice working dogs...*she trains with us*...and I know her dogs personally. FWIW.
*I could PM you regarding the Marengo "area"...but I'd rather just *recommend* that you contact Melinda first....she is in Janesville, WI now.
Here is her website: www.gildafk9.com
Nice dogs, reasonable priced and a super nice person/breeder.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow I just looked at Melinda's web site, she sure had some beautiful dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you in a PSA club? Might have the best luck asking people with PSA dogs where they got them. Lots of working line dogs are bred more for SchH and as more "sporty". Some are much better suited than others for other protection sports like PSA. I have a male dog from Bill Kulla (Geistwasser, pretty close to Chicago) and he's a great dog, more of a "sport" dog though. I do Schutzhund with him. I know of some people that have a full sister (different litter) and she is being trained as a personal protection dog though. I know of a few other dogs from there that are more PPD/PSA type dogs, really depends on the breeding and sometimes the specific dog, but if you are particularly interested in doing PSA I would look at breeders who are familiar with that and/or people with dogs already training in that venue.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

It might help to know what type of working line your looking for?? There are a few different ones. Like Czech, West working, East German DDR, and so on.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Mike Diehl in Indianopolis has a couple of litters - Dan Cox (www.starkenhund.com) in Kentucky has a repeat litter from Chuck and Furious, and a litter from Hutch Dunklin Zwinger daughter and Mike's Irmus...

Lee


----------



## mro (Aug 22, 2011)

boeselager said:


> It might help to know what type of working line your looking for?? There are a few different ones. Like Czech, West working, East German DDR, and so on.


the particular working line isn't a big deal to me. maybe ddr, because i've known them to be much more "real". i'm just looking for a reputable breeder with serious protection dogs!


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

I recommend Czech dogs for serious protection training. here in northern California there's a place that could have what you are looking for the kennel is called kreative kennels check them out online.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Have you looked at Wildhaus in Michigan?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

mro said:


> the particular working line isn't a big deal to me. maybe ddr, because i've known them to be much more "real". i'm just looking for a reputable breeder with serious protection dogs!



Then you should contact Mike about a Kutter puppy. This is NOT a "sport dog" and I know he recently sired a litter of 8 or 10 pups....Kutter is awesome gorgeous and a very balanced, aloof, serious dog. He is Czech and old Belgian lines....awesome dam's pedigree.

Lee


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

also keep in mind there are a lot of good dogs that can do good in sport but still very good in pp they can do both! u dont want too high in defense and too little prey u might end up with a dog that gives up the fight too easy so just keep thatin mind a dog that can excel in both sport and pp is the best so a dog with a good serious side but can do sport


a lot of decoy that are use to prey dogs wil refuse to turn them on cause they have a strong civil side and will go at a decoy with no equipmentbut they can still be good sport dogs just what some experienced trainers have told me something for u to keep in mind 

I too wanted a dog NO SPORT NO SPORT but i didnt know that a lot can do both its just that a decoy that is not experienced with this kind of dog may not want to turn it on in that way when working in sport

imagine breaking into a house with cordan an sat or ufo?

a lot of these serious dogs that can do both just might not take u far in sport JMHO u can do it as a hobby if u like with them for fun also it is nice to take ur dog out in public on trails offleash and go swimming but when u put ur dog in charge of something to protect ur dog will turn into a civil monster lol with dogs like these it is very very easy to tell them what to protect or if u feel someone is following u or about to threaten u they will turn on for u. Stability allows them to turn it off and have fun with u at times but ready to protect in a second. A lot of sport dogs seem to lack good civil and defense drives when the trainer throws the equip off they dont want any of it. A good dog will still be willing to engage which is what u want. czech mixed with WG is a good mix.


----------



## ranger29 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi , check out "Gidcumb Shepherds" in Simpson IL , speaking from personal

experience only,got one of his pups back in 2002 called Hector,what a great dog he was! Honest stand up breeder with serious working dogs .
His name is Don Gidcumb. Good luck!


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

mro said:


> i'm looking for a serious working dog to participate in psa with. thank you!


I have a friend who just started PSA in Chicago with her dog that she got from Zu Treuen Händen. She said they generally get mals there, but that they were really impressed with her dog's working ability and structure. She's training out of Chicago Canine Company if you're looking for a place, too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This thread is very old....I doubt the OP has returned since then


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh geeze, didn't see that! It was new to me! Haha


----------

